# If you HAD to permanently live in another country



## TanyaK (May 3, 2008)

where would you choose to live ? I'd choose Australia as it's a bit similar to South Africa in terms of climate, sports, way of life etc.so it would be easier to adapt (plus there's loads of other South Africans who have already emigrated (just as long as I don't have to convert completely and cheer for the Australian rugby/cricket teams lol )


----------



## Bilby (May 3, 2008)

We would never ask that of you!! LOL

Prior to being an adult, England would always been my choice due to my heritage, and may be still in an ideal world, but the economics of the place would prevent me from doing so today.

New Zealand would probably be my more realistic decision for now.  I would enjoy giving Japan a go.

Have a hard job thinking of living in another country thru choice though.  Australia is pretty big, so if I had to leave Perth, I would first and foremost think of another Australian location.

Wherever I was, they would have to have good health care available.


----------



## Barbara L (May 3, 2008)

If I had to live in another country (a question I have actually asked myself), it would be Canada, for basically the same reasons you mentioned.  Their way of life is pretty close to how we live, and English is spoken in most of Canada.  If I had to live on another continent, it would be Australia.  I have always had a certain fascination with Australia anyway.  

Barbara


----------



## GB (May 3, 2008)

I have only been to Canada, Jamaica, and The Dominican Republic. I would have to visit other countries before I would know if I would want to live there or not. Israel and Japan both would probably interest me though.


----------



## redkitty (May 3, 2008)

Spain, preferably on an island in the Balearics.  That is where I plan to retire!


----------



## Loprraine (May 3, 2008)

The States.  This time next year, I should be there.


----------



## Constance (May 3, 2008)

Texas.


----------



## letscook (May 3, 2008)

i would stay right where i am -- central ny
Hate to be the party pooper but the way the world is i'm not going anywhere.
brother florida-- tornados, to hot in summer /  sister in NC  to hot summer and storms again./   brother in virginia - ok  but to hectic  / sister- arizona  - i have to see more green then dessert and the extreme heat.
I like the changing of the seasons and we get hot summers and cold winters. but over all not bad.
Europe is out totally,


----------



## auntdot (May 3, 2008)

If I could afford it, Scotland.  Or, second choice, rural England.  But with the pound at two bucks can rarely afford to go there, let alone relocate.


----------



## pdswife (May 3, 2008)

We've already bought the condo and it awaits us in Mexico.
I just have to make this man of mine retire.  

The family also has a house in Greece.  Don't think I want to live there but...
sure would be nice to spend a few months there every year.


----------



## Saphellae (May 3, 2008)

I wouldn't move away from Canada. 

I'd be very happy visiting all of the places you have all mentioned though, for at least a week each!


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 3, 2008)

I would pick the little country of Luxembourg. That is were most of my family are from. When I retired, my oldest son and I did all of our family tree. On all sides. I loved doing it. My son put it all on the computer, so now it is there for all to see and enjoy. If you are thinking of doing yours, don't wait, start asking questions now.


----------



## Saphellae (May 3, 2008)

My S.O's family also has a house in Greece on the outskirs of Mytilini on Lesvos.

I want to go there for a summer!!!


----------



## miniman (May 3, 2008)

I have come here from Zimbabwe. If I did move DW specifies it can't be too hot or too cold, Africa is out .

I would like to explore parts of USA, Canada and Australia - don't know if I would settle.


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2008)

Probably Canada (gee, Alix, can I come stay with you?) or England. Both are places I really want to visit.


----------



## Saphellae (May 3, 2008)

Anyone who wants to visit Canada is welcome in my home!


----------



## Robo410 (May 3, 2008)

I know some of Canada, the UK, and a bit Scandinavia.  I could be happy any of those places.  There is so much more of the world I need to explore. I sure want to travel more but really have no desire to uproot myself. Wouldn't mind an extended vacation in a new and different "world" say 2 months in Bologna, Barcelona,  Sicily or Crete. (or wherever!)


----------



## babetoo (May 3, 2008)

i too would stay where i am and just travel to other countries. 


babe


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 3, 2008)

Like PDSwife, we have already made our choice to move to another country, and we are perfectly happy here. If we HAD to make a new choice, we might choose Costa Rica or Panama...we are comfortable in a Spanish-speaking country now, and it turns out we really love the tropics.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 3, 2008)

I would pick Canada, although since DW is still a Canadian citizen it wouldn't really be a foreign country for her.
If it had to be another continent, Ireland or Scotland. I heard there are no snakes up there...


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 3, 2008)

Even though I grew up in Germany I think I would love to live in Scotland, New Zealand or Ireland.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

No doubt, Italy.


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2008)

i would either move to ireland, up in the mid-lakes region or nothwest coast, or to vancouver, b.c., canada.

i've been very tempted in the past to just chuck everything and really do it. but now, i have a little reason to go home every night.

back to dreaming: 

in vancouver, i could be a trail guide and ski instructor. 

in ireland, i'd be a farmer and fishing guide.


----------



## expatgirl (May 5, 2008)

well, we've only been in 3rd world countries.......I really could live in Egypt if the politics don't change....in other words my family's lives are guaranteed safely during our tenure.......but that's not ever a given.......I also liked Singapore very much


----------



## Katie H (May 5, 2008)

Quite happy  where I am, but would like to travel  and   stay  extended  periods  of   time  in Italy,  Ireland,  Denmark,  Greece,  Switzerland, France, Germany...in  no   particular  order.

Love the clear    air  and peace and quiet  of  our  little  piece  of Kentucky.  Live on a  big hill on an  acre  of   ground.  Lots of very old   trees and  lush  green space.  Friendly  folks  who would walk  through  fire   to help.  Life is  good.


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (May 5, 2008)

Definitely France. I love how the language sounds (although I don't know any French). 

Italy would be second... I love Italian food.


----------



## stassie (May 5, 2008)

If I had to, probably Australia, with England as a second choice. 

Which is funny, because England wouldn't be near the top of my list of places to visit, and Australia isn't either because it's so close...! But they seem like nice places to go if I had to stay.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 5, 2008)

Italy, for sure. I've studied enough Spanish that I think I could pick up Italian pretty easily, and I love the food, the culture, the history, the art, the pottery ... Yeah, I could be happy there


----------



## AmericaWestCMH (May 6, 2008)

UAE, Ireland, or Canada.


----------



## PanchoHambre (May 6, 2008)

Constance said:


> Texas.


 
LOL! I'm with you...

Also on my list are Italy if it wasn't so expensive (spend some time living just across the border in Switzerland magnificent but costly)

or  Mexico

permanently anywhere would be tough though... home is home.


----------



## wysiwyg (May 6, 2008)

Saphellae,
Please book me a week during the Canadian Grand Prix LOL.

On a more serious note, France or Italy are my choices, the countries are gorgeous and their cuisines are great.  Belgium and Spain are also close seconds.


----------



## quicksilver (May 6, 2008)

*Visiting anywhere else is wonderful, but there's nothing else like the good ol' USA!  You 'd have to drag me out kicking and screaming.*
** 
* 

 *


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 7, 2008)

This is a question very close to the heart of many Italians these days.  Sadly the economy of this country is in shambles, many people are looking for opportunities outside Italy.

It seems very sad especially to me, as I feel like I finally find a place I can feel comfortable enough for myself.  England used to be the place of my dreams before I came to Rome, also as my Roman partner is quite good with English, so it may be the possibility, but after getting accustomed to the sunny, mild mediterranean weather, the British climate seems a bit too dour now...
Malta would be nice, a beautiful mediterranean island, and both Italian and English is widely understood.
If I feel adventurous enough, Madagascar seems interesting, but perhaps it is a place more for visiting...


----------



## Alix (May 7, 2008)

Hmmm, OK, jkath, come on up sweetie, theres always room for you. Just let me know if you're bringing the whole crew as I would need to build an addition to the house! 

Barbara, you don't need me to say anymore do you? 

Buckytom, does it rain in Joisey as much as it does in Vancouver? If not, you better bring your wetsuit if you move. (OK all you Vancouverites, remember this is just my PERSONAL opinion. I know most of you think lotus land is perfect)

I love it here in Alberta, wide open spaces, mountains a short hop away, and sunny skies most of the time. Even the blistering cold doesn't really bother me much. I think if I were to move anywhere it would be to Rome. I fell in love with it back in the 90's and I don't think that ever leaves you. If I were to be able to have unlimited resources I think I'd live in several locations serially. Costa Rica would be on the list, Mayan Riviera, some time in Greece, and there are many others I'd like to experience.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 7, 2008)

I would be torn between 3 places.

Vancouver, B.C.

Amsterdam, Holland

Costa Rica, C.A.

I would however move back to Hawai'i today, if the chance was there...granted that is still the U.S., but it is a whole world away from the Conus.

I have lived all over, hold a duel citizenship with the U.S of A, and The U.K., and though I feel there is a lot of room for improvement, the U.S. is a great place to live.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 7, 2008)

I'm glad to see a few people starting to mention Mexico. I was beginning to think that PDSwife and I were going to be all alone down here..........it really iS a great place to live. But definitely not for the chronically impatient or time-obsessed. Today, we are still waiting for the plumber we called yesterday who was going to be here in "una hora." He may never come at all. Which is OK, since the problem seems to have fixed itself. Gotta love Mexico.


----------



## pdswife (May 7, 2008)

lololo.... isn't it that the truth Karen.  Time has a whole different meaning in Mexico.   
And even once that plumber ( and his six helpers) get there it'll take hours to fix the problem.  First they'll have to talk about it...then call someone else to come take a look..then take a lunch break, the talk some more and call someone else and then after they decide what has to be done they'll all go to the store to buy the one part that is needed...then you wait and the whole process starts over again.   Finally they'll "almost" finish but say that they have to come back again because they forgot to bring a screw driver.  LOL...


----------



## luvs (May 8, 2008)

france. just fer thier food.


----------



## Saphellae (May 9, 2008)

I would love to move to Greece.  Specifically, a small city on a small island.. Mytilini, Lesvos, Greece


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 9, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> I'm glad to see a few people starting to mention Mexico. I was beginning to think that PDSwife and I were going to be all alone down here..........it really iS a great place to live. But definitely not for the chronically impatient or time-obsessed. Today, we are still waiting for the plumber we called yesterday who was going to be here in "una hora." He may never come at all. Which is OK, since the problem seems to have fixed itself. Gotta love Mexico.


I love that, Karen! In Port Aransas, they call it "island time". They even sell special clocks in which the hands hang limply and all the numbers are jumbled in a heap at the bottom of the clock. And they're not joking either - like in Mexico, being there in an hour could actually mean a week! But I like it so much I bought a place down there.

My choices of another country to live in would be Mexico, Ireland, Canada or France. But really, I could be happy pretty much anywhere.


----------



## CharlieD (May 14, 2008)

I don't know if I want to move again, I don't know where I would have to move if something happens. I suppose if you are forced to move you make your life there to the best of your abilities. If you simpply want to move is diferent, then you work and research, and check things out before making such desision.


----------



## RPMcMurphy (May 14, 2008)

I've been to a lot of places...all around europe, asia......and.....Singapore is for me I think. (and no, not because of orchard towers)

Only thing missing is motorcycle rides in the country....that would be tough for me to replicate. 

or Brussels isn't bad.


----------



## ChefJune (May 14, 2008)

France.  no question.  only quandary would be Lyon or St.-Remy de Provence...


----------



## mudbug (May 18, 2008)

still homesick for sweet home Chicago.  
Texas IS another country (like L.A., but nicer)

I was born (but did not get to leave my heart) in SF

casting aside U.S.-centric preferences:
been an Anglophile forever, so would like to try London or rural England

Oz seems to be full of people I would cotton to immediately

never been to Spain, but I kinda like the music (and Hemingway wrote some interesting things about it)

win the lottery and buy a villa on Lake Como!

re-learn French, buy a sailboat, and do charters in Martinique

should I stop dreaming now?


----------



## Jahmon (May 24, 2008)

Thailand, no doubt


----------



## LEFSElover (May 24, 2008)

hard choice I must say.
Italy for the food and the gorgeous men for me to gaze at.
Scottland because of their wonderful accents and the countryside.
Ireland due to husband being Irish, family there, etc.  Gorgeous scenery.
Greece because of the food and the lovely beaches and islands for me to soak up sun at.
Bali because because because because...


----------



## expatgirl (May 25, 2008)

If I could afford it and didn't have to worry about earthquakes (big ludricous IFS) I'd love to live in San Francisco---fell in love with it visiting a friend and having to cover with a blanket at night in August and there were no a/c's---so much fun and great food, etc.


----------



## redkitty (May 25, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> If I could afford it and didn't have to worry about earthquakes (big ludricous IFS) I'd love to live in San Francisco---fell in love with it visiting a friend and having to cover with a blanket at night in August and there were no a/c's---so much fun and great food, etc.



lolol!  I've been through the big quake we had in 1989 but it still doesn't prevent me from living there.  I might change my mind after the next big one though...you never know!


----------



## expatgirl (May 25, 2008)

Lucky girl, redkitty---I'm jealous!!! I put up with tremors in Alaska as a child (in the 60's before the big one hit)  and more tremors after the earthquake in Cairo in the early 90's---tends to make one a bit nervous....but I love your city!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 25, 2008)

I do too, redkitty! Great coffee, wonderful food, the bay, friendly people. It is a lovely place. I remember strolling the streets there around 1971 - lots of people coming up and giving you flowers, music, dancing. Very free and easy.


----------

